# Just looking for some general advice



## tesmith526 (Aug 30, 2019)

I am going to be staying in Pensacola Beach in June with my family and was hoping to get out and do some fishing. I'm by no means an avid angler, I'm in GA and will get out to a pond maybe twice a year at best and fish for some bass, bluegill, catfish, etc. I'm hoping to get some suggestions for a decent rod/reel that will be sufficient, but not break the bank. I'll probably be mostly hitting one of the piers, but I may also throw out from the surf a little. So just kind of looking for a good all around rig to get the job done. 
Thanks, Trent


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I suggest a penn fierce 3 combo from amazon 5000 size reel on 8' rod for $109. Fill it up with 15lb mono, or 20lb braid. I have never been a big fan of fishing any of the gulf piers, just too hectic for me. Bob sykes bridge tends to be a little less crowded, and spanish should be around in june. You can also catch mangrove snapper and flounder around the pilings.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't need a licence to fish from the pier (or a charter boat), but you do from shore, bridges, or a private boat. I think the pier still rents tackle for cheap $? A charter boat will provide all tackle and bait. Best chance of catching some good fish is on a charter. It won't cost much or any more than a good rod/reel/tackle/bait and licence, maybe even less. They even clean the fish for you!


----------

